# 94 pickup jerks on acceleration please help



## tkautos (May 25, 2011)

Bought 1994 Nissan pu with 2.4 eng. idles ok most of the time, some times it idles alittle high, but at stand still and push pedal alittle off idle or starting to take of it jerks or bucks like someone is turning it off and on. When you are driving and letting off gas and just push pedal alittle it starts bucking if you accelerate hard and have gas pedal pushed past that point (just off idle) and rpms are up no problem. Eng light comes on and off at times. Tried to pull codes, turned ignition switch on and turned screw on computer clockwise for 2 seconds and then counter clock wise and the light just stays on and wont blink to give me a code.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

leave the screw switch on till the lights blink 1 time then twice then it will blink 3 times then 4 and finally 5 times then it repeats..

when the lights blink three times ( stored trouble code mode) turn the swirch off and then record the codes...


----------



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

*Same issue...*

My 93 2.4 KA24E also stumbles on acceleration and I have a high idle. I have replaced the plugs, wires, dist. cap and rotor, adjusted the idle at the cam/roller per the Haynes but no change in the idle or stumbling (doesn't do this all the time, sometimes I drive for a day or two without this happening). The previous post mentioned a switch to turn to get codes. Does my 93 have this and where is it? I'd like to see if I get any codes. Please reply as to how to do this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.NissanForums.com/truck-suv/84839-how-check-your-ecu-error-codes.html


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

My '95 4 cyl. had a high idle condition that was fixed by changing some EGR control part. Anyway, one cause of a high idle is a leak from a bad or removed vacuum hose.

Tom


----------

